# gastroenteritis in 11 month old.



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette,

Both my little bubs are currently suffering with a nasty case of gastroenteritis, Jayden started with it last wednesday and (touch wood) i think hes just about over it, but Lola who started with it on friday has had it considerably worse and is still vomiting almost everything back up. She became very dehydrated on Saturday and had to spend a night in hospital, they tried to get a bit of dioralyte down her and because she drunk her morning bottle and wasn't sick they discharged her - quite typically though she threw up on the way home from the hospital.
What i'm worried about is that she hasn't had any solids now since friday because she can't keep anything down - she is keeping some fluids down now but still throwing a bit back up as well and she also has bad diarrhoea. How long can she go without solids? Is it ok that she hasn't had any since friday, is she still ok to go without them for another few days if she can't keep them down? What solids should i be trying to give her? I have tried toast and biscuits thinking they would be best because they're dry but she won't even entertain them.

Thanks ,

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette,

Sorry to bother you again. Lola has now started to throw up all of the milk i give her (although she has managed a very, very small amount of solids), is this likely to be a temporary lactose intolerance caused by the gastroenteritis? Should i temporarily switch her to a lactose free formula? Sorry i know i'm a pain, just so worried about her as she looks to have lost a lot of weight, i did ring nhs direct yesterday but they never got back to us.

Love Leanne x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Leanne

How is lola today?

Temporary lactose intolerance following a tummy bug happens more often than we realise. Try giving the probiotic yogurts and see if this helps.

Try giving 6 small light meals as opposed to the 3 main meals. Milk may be better in smaller more frequent amounts.

Its so horrible when they are poorly..let me know how they are.

Jxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Jeanette,

Thanks so much for your help, Lola is much better now. I took your advice and gave her smaller, more frequent meals rather than big ones and shes managed to keep everything down. Shes also managed to keep her milk down as well, and seems to be back to her normal, happy self.
Thanks again.

Love Leanne x


----------

